# snowbunny.com snowboards?



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

I doubt this board is going to die after only one season. Unless your girlfriend is planning to compete in Xgames I don't think these boards will be noticeably poor performers.

They seem a little better than Bitchboards that's for sure... I would be weary of the binding that comes with them, post a link to the eBay auction so I can see if they are pieces of crap. Is the board on this auction used?

I have never heard of them and it doesn't seem like they have much going for them in terms of R&D. This is an ok board for someone who goes maybe 2 weeks a year, but keep in mind that there are some really good things going on with female snowboarding. Check out K2's ladies line, they have the best performing lady shredsticks out there...


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is the link to the ebay auction:
Snow Bunny Board
The link is for a 150 board but i asked the seller if they have it in 145, my girlfriend is about 5'6" so i thought that would be a better height for her. I also saw the auction in 139 if anyone thinks tht might be a better option. The bindings come from the same company and are new along with the board and the seller seems to be the snowbunny site. Also the Price is 200 and its $39 shipping so a total of $240. 
Thanks,
jonsport1004


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

Definitely ditch those bindings if you decide to buy them. You can get away with an ok board but good boots and bindings are essential.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Board length is determined by the rider`s weight, not height. Unless she is about 90 pounds, the 139 is going to be really small. The 145 would be good for here if she is in the 110 to 130 pound range. If she is above the 140 area, go with the 150.


So if thats true whats with the dam rule of between chin and nose i have heard so much about? Should that method even be taken into consideration?

jonsport1004


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

jonsport1004 said:


> So if thats true whats with the dam rule of between chin and nose i have heard so much about?


its a beginners myth


> Should that method even be taken into consideration?


no


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

i have actualy herd of them. i go to ski dazzle every year and they sell a tone of boards....i think its mostly b/c there workers which are mostly girls are all HOTT!!! but i have never herd of any bad things about them. just that the bindings suck and its a good place to start if your a beginner...I Dont no were shes from but the skidazzle at LA also had this company called ZXYLO and my friend got one of them b/c they wer $100 boards with bindings and the board held up the binding not so much...and there bindings look to be the same.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowbunny is built by Mervin its a quality company ditch the bindings pick up some last years for cheap and go shred.


----------



## chillboy58 (Sep 8, 2010)

hey dont want to be one of those people that replys with out an answer and asks for info, but could you tell me how to post a thread?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Click a category, click the button on the top of the page that says "New Thread"


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> *Snowbunny is built by Mervin its a quality company* ditch the bindings pick up some last years for cheap and go shred.


+1 My friend has a snowbunny deck and it's solid. She switched to a Ride Compact and prefers the anticamber of the Ride deck but the snowbunny deck has cosmetically held up much better after a couple of seasons vs. the one season on the Compact.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Been seeing a lot of thread zombies lately. I think I'll go steal a Hummer H1 and visit the local gun shop.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

LouG said:


> Definitely ditch those bindings if you decide to buy them. You can get away with an ok board but good boots are essential.


fixed*
1231231231231231312



Leo said:


> Been seeing a lot of thread zombies lately. I think I'll go steal a Hummer H1 and visit the local gun shop.


zombieland anyone?


----------

